# Grand Teton NP - equipment review



## SquarePeg

Who has been?  What lenses and/or accessories would you consider must haves?  Going next fall with a photo group and want to make sure I have what I need.  Because the  trip is photography specific, we will shooting sunrise, sunset, wildlife and landscapes.   I’ll rent what I don’t have already including another body (xt3?)

What I have:
Fuji xt2 (crop)
12mm f2
14mm f2.8
18-55 2.8-4
35mm f2
56mm f1.8 
60mm macro f2.4
90mm f2
50-230 f4.5-6.7

We won’t be doing any serious hiking but I will need to carry my backpack for a few short hikes throughout the days. I won’t need to have everything with me all the time but I do want to have options and keep it light if possible.  

Thinking of renting the 10-24 f4 so I can leave the 12 and 14 behind -  I’d be giving up a stop or two but will be using a tripod when light is scarce.  Also will need something longer for wildlife and the 100-400 is the only option I see...  wildlife is not my focus but it will be part of the trip so want to be prepared.

Specific lens Recommendations?  I do have a Nikon to Fuji X converter.   Lens rental places you’ve had a good experience with?  

I know it’s a bit soon to think about this but I’m very excited about the trip!


----------



## JoeW

You are one lucky shooter.  I've been there plenty of times, actually did a honeymoon there and Yellowstone.  You'll have a blast.

Okay, equipment:  definitely a tripod (because you'll shoot a few long exposures).  Definitely a graduated neutral density filter (for sunrise/sunset exposures).  I would absolutely rent a longer zoom (400mm minimum and maybe even 600mm).  There will be times where you can't get closer to an eagle on a branch or a herd of bison yet you want to get "up close and personal."  Particularly if you're shooting some from a vehicle, you can rest the lens on a beanbag or door.  Then I'd go with the 56mm f1.8--wide enough for landscapes, great bokeh for some artsy shots or portraits of a bird or some piñon nuts.  Or maybe the 18-55mm (because if you're shooting in a vehicle, you will take a few shots of the passengers or wildlife right outside your vehicle door).  

I do think it would make sense to have a second body--(a) in-case you have an equipment failure (don't want to be on a photo trip and no camera) and (b) put the longest lens you have on one body and then something shorter/wide angle on the other.  Definitely bring the ability to backup every night--do not assume you're just going to have a gazillion SD cards and then transfer files when you get home.

Some thoughts:  Fall, water levels will likely be low.  Consider taking a raft trip down the snake river--it won't be white water, you'll just be floating along.  When I did it, we went directly under a tree branch that had an eagle perched on looking down at us--maybe 30 feet above me.  Tons of great iconic photos of buildings, farms, fences so be thinking of monochrome compositions for many of these.  Probably pretty chilly in the morning so expect to get terrific shots of mist coming off of bodies of water or steam from the nostrils of bison.  As a photo trip, your guides will already know this but you should plan to be up before sunrise because you want to be on the water as the sun comes up--that's when the animals will be there plus you get spectacular color on the water.

Some additional thoughts:  will you be flying in to Jackson or SLC?  If it's SLC, the drive north through Logan Canyon in Utah will have some spectacular color with the aspens--be prepared to shoot (or have your driver pull over and let you grab a few).   And you absolutely must stop either in Logan or Bear Lake and try a Raspberry milkshake--this is superb raspberry country and their shakes there are to die for.  And you mentioned the Tetons--since you're in the area it's worth it to spend 2-3 extra days and go to Yellowstone.  Even if you barely get out of your car, it would be a missed opportunity if you don't.  The geysers, mud pots, hot springs, critters--all just amazing shots without having to work hard to get them.




Last thought--highly likely in Fall there will have been some significant wildfire burns during the summer (and might still be going on during the fall--wildfire season has gotten longer each year).  As tragic as those are, they produce some amazing macro photography opportunities--charred wood, new growth next to the burn, a landscape of burnt trees.  The photo below is from a burn that was very recent (you can still see smoke from some of the trees).


----------



## SquarePeg

JoeW said:


> You are one lucky shooter.  I've been there plenty of times, actually did a honeymoon there and Yellowstone.  You'll have a blast.
> 
> Okay, equipment:  definitely a tripod (because you'll shoot a few long exposures).  Definitely a graduated neutral density filter (for sunrise/sunset exposures).  I would absolutely rent a longer zoom (400mm minimum and maybe even 600mm).  There will be times where you can't get closer to an eagle on a branch or a herd of bison yet you want to get "up close and personal."  Particularly if you're shooting some from a vehicle, you can rest the lens on a beanbag or door.  Then I'd go with the 56mm f1.8--wide enough for landscapes, great bokeh for some artsy shots or portraits of a bird or some piñon nuts.  Or maybe the 18-55mm (because if you're shooting in a vehicle, you will take a few shots of the passengers or wildlife right outside your vehicle door).
> 
> I do think it would make sense to have a second body--(a) in-case you have an equipment failure (don't want to be on a photo trip and no camera) and (b) put the longest lens you have on one body and then something shorter/wide angle on the other.  Definitely bring the ability to backup every night--do not assume you're just going to have a gazillion SD cards and then transfer files when you get home.
> 
> Some thoughts:  Fall, water levels will likely be low.  Consider taking a raft trip down the snake river--it won't be white water, you'll just be floating along.  When I did it, we went directly under a tree branch that had an eagle perched on looking down at us--maybe 30 feet above me.  Tons of great iconic photos of buildings, farms, fences so be thinking of monochrome compositions for many of these.  Probably pretty chilly in the morning so expect to get terrific shots of mist coming off of bodies of water or steam from the nostrils of bison.  As a photo trip, your guides will already know this but you should plan to be up before sunrise because you want to be on the water as the sun comes up--that's when the animals will be there plus you get spectacular color on the water.
> 
> Some additional thoughts:  will you be flying in to Jackson or SLC?  If it's SLC, the drive north through Logan Canyon in Utah will have some spectacular color with the aspens--be prepared to shoot (or have your driver pull over and let you grab a few).   And you absolutely must stop either in Logan or Bear Lake and try a Raspberry milkshake--this is superb raspberry country and their shakes there are to die for.  And you mentioned the Tetons--since you're in the area it's worth it to spend 2-3 extra days and go to Yellowstone.  Even if you barely get out of your car, it would be a missed opportunity if you don't.  The geysers, mud pots, hot springs, critters--all just amazing shots without having to work hard to get them.View attachment 181192
> 
> Last thought--highly likely in Fall there will have been some significant wildfire burns during the summer (and might still be going on during the fall--wildfire season has gotten longer each year).  As tragic as those are, they produce some amazing macro photography opportunities--charred wood, new growth next to the burn, a landscape of burnt trees.  The photo below is from a burn that was very recent (you can still see smoke from some of the trees).



Thanks for the input.  Not sure yet about Yellowstone.  It's not part of the photo trip but I may fly in a few days earlier and go on my own - being alone would definitely limit where I am willing to go off road/path but it would give me a taste of it and since it is a very long flight for me I may as well take advantage of it.  I might see if anyone else on the tour is interested in meeting a few days early to share a rental and spend a day or two there. 

I don't think rafting is part of the trip and I don't have any control of the agenda but that sounds incredible!  This is a guided photo trip led by an experienced photographer who is familiar with the park.  My understanding is that we'll go wherever we can get the best shot based on weather and light.  Sunrise, wildlife, sunset repeat!  Not sure if any night shooting is planned but will find out.  I've been eyeing one of these trips for about a year and the other day they offered a bogo so I booked this one and now have a 2nd trip "in the bank" to be booked whenever I want.  Maybe Bryce Canyon or Glacier NP next time.  The original trip that peaked my interest was to GNP but the dates don't work for me next year and the sale was too good to pass up - basically getting 2 trips at 50% off. 

Good advice on the equipment.  I have a GND, ND and polarizing filters for all of my lenses but will keep in mind the thread sizes when I rent and see if I need to get something else.  The GND's are part of a system and also have some ND's with that but the polarizers are thread specific.  For length, I'm not sure I'll go for anything over the 100-400 only because wildlife is not a focus for me and I don't want to lug around a telescope sized lens.  I'm debating the 10-24 and the 18-55 or I could rent the 16-55 and bring the 12mm...  I think in a group setting the zooms will be more convenient and efficient.   I'll have my tripod - I'll be bringing 2 bodies for sure so would I need a 2nd tripod or just a second plate for my existing system?  It's new so I only have the one plate right now...

I am probably flying into JAC but haven't booked yet because it's still too far away for the flights to be listed.  I'll be using ff miles so whichever is better for travel times and available award seats.  That drive from SLC sounds beautiful.  I'll keep that in mind. 

Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Most definitely keep your longest lens on one body and a shorter one on the other when anticipating wildlife. If you don't have one, you can get a 2-camera harness very cheaply on eBay or Amazon. Your neck will thank you when carrying a big lens for any length of time.


----------



## SquarePeg

@JoeW   Amazing photo!


----------



## JoeW

A couple of replies to your reply...

1.  I understand you're not focused on wildlife.  But if you're on foot, you probably aren't going to get that close to Bison.  Or a coyote.  Or most eagles.  Or a moose.  So that's where a big zoom comes in handy.  If you don't want to go that route, buy a teleconverter.  Just realize about all you'll be able to shoot with it is very stationary objects (because it will be so slow).

2.  No, don't bring two tripods (unless you want to try variations on astro photography and shoot two concepts at the same time.  If you're focused on a herd of bison, you use the tripod to hold the big zoom you have on the camera.  Or you use the tripod when you're doing sunrise, sunset, blue hour, water blur, and astro photography.  I suspect most of what you shoot, you won't be using a tripod for.

3.  I get your concern about being by yourself and doing Yellowstone.  Think of it this way--you aren't going to leave your car (except for official stops with lots of people around you like:  Old Faithful, the mud pots, other geysers, etc.).  So you'll be doing minimal hiking at Yellowstone and you'll never be alone and outside of your vehicle.   And unless you plan to go back, I guarantee you'll regret passing upon on a chance to shoot Yellowstone (even if you're just a one-day quick tourist drive-thru experience).  Also, you're in the optimal time to see Yellowstone.  Winter requires a snowmobile and spring-summer are full of people--bumper to bumper traffic in places.

I'm going to be shocked if the flight in to Jackson is cheaper than SLC.  Depending upon what airline you have miles on, you might actually find it works better to fly in to Casper or Billings.  I've flown in to Jackson once--and we had to change plans either in SLC or Vegas and get on a puddle jumper.

A couple of other thoughts:  the town of Jackson is a huge tourist trap--fake saloons, etc.--it's like Juneau in Alaska.  So don't plan on doing much shooting there.  Most of the river trips will be shut down for the season b/c the Snake River water level will be so low.  You'll just drift down the river.  It will take double the time of a usual trip but it's a great photo opportunity.  In the mountains, sunset comes early (b/c it will disappear behind other peaks) so keep that in mind when you think about your day.  And even if you don't go to Yellowstone, you'll want to spend a day or two trying out your equipment in the field.  One last thought--when I got to Botswana, I discovered my battery charger was broken.  So try EVERYTHING out just before you go.  One last last thought--I used to think they yelled out "GEARHEAD" but I've come to really find tactical vests or camera vests to be the way to go for trips like this.  It will be one more layer of clothes to help keep you warm.  It makes all your critical gear accessible (especially if you're hiking or in a vehicle).  Definitely beats carrying a camera backpack.

And thanks for the kind words on the photo.  The Tetons will just be nonstop photo opportunities--gorgeous place to shoot.

Looking forward to you posting your photos.


----------



## MSnowy

All great advice. So much to see and get pictures of.  I put my 500mm on a tripod and my d7100 with 14-24 on Black Rapid RS5 and switched the camera between the 2 according to what I saw. I also carried a Tamron 18-50mm in my coat pocket. I did'd hike much because the high altitude kicked my butt. Don't forget to bring water every time you head out, the high altitude can be quite an adjust for us sea-level folks.


----------



## JoeW

Also, I just realized that a friend of my (Carol Ward) who lives on the Eastern Shore just got back from a photo trip to the Tetons.  I'll pick her advice for locations and advice and then get back to you with those.


----------



## SquarePeg

JoeW said:


> A couple of replies to your reply...
> 
> 1.  I understand you're not focused on wildlife.  But if you're on foot, you probably aren't going to get that close to Bison.  Or a coyote.  Or most eagles.  Or a moose.  So that's where a big zoom comes in handy.  If you don't want to go that route, buy a teleconverter.  Just realize about all you'll be able to shoot with it is very stationary objects (because it will be so slow).
> 
> 2.  No, don't bring two tripods (unless you want to try variations on astro photography and shoot two concepts at the same time.  If you're focused on a herd of bison, you use the tripod to hold the big zoom you have on the camera.  Or you use the tripod when you're doing sunrise, sunset, blue hour, water blur, and astro photography.  I suspect most of what you shoot, you won't be using a tripod for.
> 
> 3.  I get your concern about being by yourself and doing Yellowstone.  Think of it this way--you aren't going to leave your car (except for official stops with lots of people around you like:  Old Faithful, the mud pots, other geysers, etc.).  So you'll be doing minimal hiking at Yellowstone and you'll never be alone and outside of your vehicle.   And unless you plan to go back, I guarantee you'll regret passing upon on a chance to shoot Yellowstone (even if you're just a one-day quick tourist drive-thru experience).  Also, you're in the optimal time to see Yellowstone.  Winter requires a snowmobile and spring-summer are full of people--bumper to bumper traffic in places.
> 
> I'm going to be shocked if the flight in to Jackson is cheaper than SLC.  Depending upon what airline you have miles on, you might actually find it works better to fly in to Casper or Billings.  I've flown in to Jackson once--and we had to change plans either in SLC or Vegas and get on a puddle jumper.
> 
> A couple of other thoughts:  the town of Jackson is a huge tourist trap--fake saloons, etc.--it's like Juneau in Alaska.  So don't plan on doing much shooting there.  Most of the river trips will be shut down for the season b/c the Snake River water level will be so low.  You'll just drift down the river.  It will take double the time of a usual trip but it's a great photo opportunity.  In the mountains, sunset comes early (b/c it will disappear behind other peaks) so keep that in mind when you think about your day.  And even if you don't go to Yellowstone, you'll want to spend a day or two trying out your equipment in the field.  One last thought--when I got to Botswana, I discovered my battery charger was broken.  So try EVERYTHING out just before you go.  One last last thought--I used to think they yelled out "GEARHEAD" but I've come to really find tactical vests or camera vests to be the way to go for trips like this.  It will be one more layer of clothes to help keep you warm.  It makes all your critical gear accessible (especially if you're hiking or in a vehicle).  Definitely beats carrying a camera backpack.
> 
> And thanks for the kind words on the photo.  The Tetons will just be nonstop photo opportunities--gorgeous place to shoot.
> 
> Looking forward to you posting your photos.



great advice thanks Joe!  I’m going to try to plan at least 2 days at Yellowstone.  I did some research last night and looks like I could just hit the highlights for some photos and scout for a longer trip in the future.


----------



## SquarePeg

MSnowy said:


> All great advice. So much to see and get pictures of.  I put my 500mm on a tripod and my d7100 with 14-24 on Black Rapid RS5 and switched the camera between the 2 according to what I saw. I also carried a Tamron 18-50mm in my coat pocket. I did'd hike much because the high altitude kicked my butt. Don't forget to bring water every time you head out, the high altitude can be quite an adjust for us sea-level folks.



thanks good to know about the altitude.  Would not have considered that.  Will have to bring my refillable bottles.


----------



## photoflyer

It may be counter intuitive but I would take a long lens...for landscapes.  We normally think wide for landscapes but some of my favorite landscapes last year in Bolivia were shot at 300mm on a crop sensor.  The compression this affords can be very interesting.  One shot was of a lone church on a hill, at least a mile off, with a snow capped peak behind it, at least 25 miles away.  

That new wide lens you just picked up will be great for night sky shots.  Bring a tripod just for that.


----------



## PJM

The Grand Tetons are awesome.  You'll have a blast.  I was there mid-September a year ago.  I wish I could give you more info but I was just a newbie with new D5600 and kit lenses.

If you are going that far I highly recommend going to Yellowstone.   I found the colors to be amazing, not like foliage here in NE, but the grasses and flora, especially around the many hot springs.  There were so many hues of red, orange, brown and green.

A couple of things to keep in mind though.  Distances between attractions are surprisingly far.  You'll spend a lot of time driving.  It gets crowded even in the fall.  A few elk or a bison in the road can really jam up traffic.  In my opinion.... skip Old Faithful, especially if you are limited on time.  It's anticlimactic.  Do the Grand Prismatic Spring.  I also liked Mammoth Hot Springs.  The cascading steps are very different from anything I've seen before.

And no, it's not too soon to start planning.  That's half the fun.

Looking forward to see what you come back with.


----------



## photoflyer

How fluid is the itenerary?  We entered near Jackson and worked our way North up through Grand Teton, then Yellowstone, finally exiting at the Gardiner gate.  There is plenty in either of these so there is no need to keep moving but they are adjacent to one another.

September onward is great as summer tourists have gone back to school.  

Get in shape as even if you do not hike you will quickly find yourself at altitude.


----------



## jcdeboever

Keep it simple. The 18-55 and the 50-230. Or better yet, decide between the 2 and bring 1. Peg, focus on the experience, let it overwhelm you prior and on location. Don't even give gear more than a thought. You are an excellent photographer and no matter what you use, you will be excellent. Your recent work with the "boring" 18-55 is impressive. Go have a great time and dial in your best lens that you wield. You are a 18-55 master.


----------



## SquarePeg

PJM said:


> The Grand Tetons are awesome.  You'll have a blast.  I was there mid-September a year ago.  I wish I could give you more info but I was just a newbie with new D5600 and kit lenses.
> 
> If you are going that far I highly recommend going to Yellowstone.   I found the colors to be amazing, not like foliage here in NE, but the grasses and flora, especially around the many hot springs.  There were so many hues of red, orange, brown and green.
> 
> A couple of things to keep in mind though.  Distances between attractions are surprisingly far.  You'll spend a lot of time driving.  It gets crowded even in the fall.  A few elk or a bison in the road can really jam up traffic.  In my opinion.... skip Old Faithful, especially if you are limited on time.  It's anticlimactic.  Do the Grand Prismatic Spring.  I also liked Mammoth Hot Springs.  The cascading steps are very different from anything I've seen before.
> 
> And no, it's not too soon to start planning.  That's half the fun.
> 
> Looking forward to see what you come back with.


Thanks for the tips.  Was thinking of a day for the falls and another for the springs. 



photoflyer said:


> How fluid is the itenerary?  We entered near Jackson and worked our way North up through Grand Teton, then Yellowstone, finally exiting at the Gardiner gate.  There is plenty in either of these so there is no need to keep moving but they are adjacent to one another.
> 
> September onward is great as summer tourists have gone back to school.
> 
> Get in shape as even if you do not hike you will quickly find yourself at altitude.



I will either arrive 2 days early or more likely stay 2 extra full days to get a look at Yellowstone.  That way I can get a bit a acclimated while I’m with the group before being on my own or maybe find a few others who plan to stick around.  Our tour ends mid day on a Wednesday so I’ll have a few days to hang out, make my way home and rest up for work that following Monday.  

I’ve been hiking and walking a lot this fall with the new dog.  I have a year to get ready and a ton of hikes planned before then so will need to get back in shape for sure!


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> Keep it simple. The 18-55 and the 50-230. Or better yet, decide between the 2 and bring 1. Peg, focus on the experience, let it overwhelm you prior and on location. Don't even give gear more than a thought. You are an excellent photographer and no matter what you use, you will be excellent. Your recent work with the "boring" 18-55 is impressive. Go have a great time and dial in your best lens that you wield. You are a 18-55 master.



I definitely plan to enjoy the wonder of it and hoping to be prepared so I’m not having to think too much about the gear.  

any thoughts on the 18-135?  I had someone show up with that paired with Xt2 at one of our photo meet ups and she was raving about it for a walk around lens.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it simple. The 18-55 and the 50-230. Or better yet, decide between the 2 and bring 1. Peg, focus on the experience, let it overwhelm you prior and on location. Don't even give gear more than a thought. You are an excellent photographer and no matter what you use, you will be excellent. Your recent work with the "boring" 18-55 is impressive. Go have a great time and dial in your best lens that you wield. You are a 18-55 master.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely plan to enjoy the wonder of it and hoping to be prepared so I’m not having to think too much about the gear.
> 
> any thoughts on the 18-135?  I had someone show up with that paired with Xt2 at one of our photo meet ups and she was raving about it for a walk around lens.
Click to expand...


Don't spend any money, just be you Sharron


----------



## NancyMoranG

Ok, wait, I spent 2013-2017 summers 40 miles from you at Cape Cod. Now you are going to Grand Tetons, where I hope to be working this summer!!?
Worked at Colter Bay Marina @ 6 miles from Grand Teton Lodge from early May til sept 25 ish..
Let's keep in touch as I hope to be rehired for this coming season. 
I have Nikon equipment and a Manfrotto tripod that you are welcome to use. 
Colter Bay had numerous sub-adult Grizzlies and black bears in our immediate area. I have some 1 yr old bear spray too.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it simple. The 18-55 and the 50-230. Or better yet, decide between the 2 and bring 1. Peg, focus on the experience, let it overwhelm you prior and on location. Don't even give gear more than a thought. You are an excellent photographer and no matter what you use, you will be excellent. Your recent work with the "boring" 18-55 is impressive. Go have a great time and dial in your best lens that you wield. You are a 18-55 master.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely plan to enjoy the wonder of it and hoping to be prepared so I’m not having to think too much about the gear.
> 
> any thoughts on the 18-135?  I had someone show up with that paired with Xt2 at one of our photo meet ups and she was raving about it for a walk around lens.
Click to expand...

Don't have one. However the new 16-80 is tempting


----------



## photoflyer

Backup your camera at least once per day and that to the cloud when possible.


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it simple. The 18-55 and the 50-230. Or better yet, decide between the 2 and bring 1. Peg, focus on the experience, let it overwhelm you prior and on location. Don't even give gear more than a thought. You are an excellent photographer and no matter what you use, you will be excellent. Your recent work with the "boring" 18-55 is impressive. Go have a great time and dial in your best lens that you wield. You are a 18-55 master.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely plan to enjoy the wonder of it and hoping to be prepared so I’m not having to think too much about the gear.
> 
> any thoughts on the 18-135?  I had someone show up with that paired with Xt2 at one of our photo meet ups and she was raving about it for a walk around lens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't have one. However the new 16-80 is tempting
Click to expand...


Agree but currently on back order everywhere!  Not on the lens rentals site yet.  I’ll be keeping an eye out for reviews and photos made with that one.  One lens to rule them all?   



photoflyer said:


> Backup your camera at least once per day and that to the cloud when possible.



I’ll have my iPad and will download after every session which will automatically back up to my iCloud storage.  I’m also going to bring extra cards and not reformat anything until I have everything I need firmly backed up.


----------



## Designer

(re: Yellowstone)

We were there the second week in October.  Stayed in West Yellowstone, MT.  Visited the park three days, park entrance was closed one day due to snow.  If it snows, they may close some roads, as they do not clear all roads within the park.  Get the smart phone app that gives you updates on road closures in the park. 

More later.


----------



## Designer

SquarePeg said:


> Not sure yet about Yellowstone.  It's not part of the photo trip but I may fly in a few days earlier and go on my own - being alone would definitely limit where I am willing to go off road/path but it would give me a taste of it and since it is a very long flight for me I may as well take advantage of it.  I might see if anyone else on the tour is interested in meeting a few days early to share a rental and spend a day or two there.


Although I've been through the Tetons, it was many years ago, so will not talk about that.

Yellowstone is worth a try, even in the winter.  As I wrote above; get the app that informs of road closings.

Coming in the South gate, Old Faithful Geyser Basin is a fairly short drive, and is worth a stop.  For one thing, there are other notable geysers nearby that you can walk to.  Plenty to look at.  Additionally, that is one of only two places in the park to find food in the winter.  If you can call it that.  After our first experience with the grill menu, we took sandwich makings the next time and made sandwiches in the parking lot.  

The upper falls and the grand canyon are a relatively short drive from there.  Everything takes time to get to, and the speed limit is 45 (and sometimes lower).  There will be ice and snow in patches, so be careful.  If you are unsure of driving a rental car in the park, see if you can book on a tour bus.  

On my trip, I was primarily taking snapshots of the family at the places where we walked.  I was hoping to catch a shot of bison with geysers, and I did get some, but nothing like setting up a shot with a tripod, etc.  If you have a gadget bag that will hold camera, several lenses, and a short tripod, do that.  I don't know what arrangements the photo tour has for the Tetons, but going on a tour bus might mean carrying only one bag.  

I have about 500 shots to go through, and haven't started yet.


----------



## SquarePeg

Designer said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure yet about Yellowstone.  It's not part of the photo trip but I may fly in a few days earlier and go on my own - being alone would definitely limit where I am willing to go off road/path but it would give me a taste of it and since it is a very long flight for me I may as well take advantage of it.  I might see if anyone else on the tour is interested in meeting a few days early to share a rental and spend a day or two there.
> 
> 
> 
> Although I've been through the Tetons, it was many years ago, so will not talk about that.
> 
> Yellowstone is worth a try, even in the winter.  As I wrote above; get the app that informs of road closings.
> 
> Coming in the South gate, Old Faithful Geyser Basin is a fairly short drive, and is worth a stop.  For one thing, there are other notable geysers nearby that you can walk to.  Plenty to look at.  Additionally, that is one of only two places in the park to find food in the winter.  If you can call it that.  After our first experience with the grill menu, we took sandwich makings the next time and made sandwiches in the parking lot.
> 
> The upper falls and the grand canyon are a relatively short drive from there.  Everything takes time to get to, and the speed limit is 45 (and sometimes lower).  There will be ice and snow in patches, so be careful.  If you are unsure of driving a rental car in the park, see if you can book on a tour bus.
> 
> On my trip, I was primarily taking snapshots of the family at the places where we walked.  I was hoping to catch a shot of bison with geysers, and I did get some, but nothing like setting up a shot with a tripod, etc.  If you have a gadget bag that will hold camera, several lenses, and a short tripod, do that.  I don't know what arrangements the photo tour has for the Tetons, but going on a tour bus might mean carrying only one bag.
> 
> I have about 500 shots to go through, and haven't started yet.
Click to expand...


I’m not sure about ability to leave anything in the van so will only be bringing what I can carry each day for the Tetons.  Backpack with 2 bodies and 3-4 lenses plus tripod and filters.  Thankfully the aps-c mirrorless and lenses don’t take up as much room or weigh as much as full frame dslrs.  I’m sure there will be mostly Canon and Nikon full frame shooters on the trip with much more to tote around than I have! 

This trip is last week of September so snow could be a possibility.  Based on photos from this years trip they got a dusting at least one day.  I’m very comfortable driving myself.  I’ll rent a 4wd like I have at home and be extra cautious of road conditions.  

great point about the lack of food in Yellowstone .  I will likely be doing a full day on the road each day so will need to have some supplies in the car if there aren’t a lot of options.  Since I’ll likely be solo I don’t see myself venturing too far into any remote parts of the park or being on the road too late.   I’ll probably stay overnight just outside the park for convenience sake and get in place for sunrise somewhere close to the entrance and go from there - wrapping up somewhere close to the park exit for sunset.  All of my one day photo trips to the White Mountains have been good training for this!


----------



## SquarePeg

NancyMoranG said:


> Ok, wait, I spent 2013-2017 summers 40 miles from you at Cape Cod. Now you are going to Grand Tetons, where I hope to be working this summer!!?
> Worked at Colter Bay Marina @ 6 miles from Grand Teton Lodge from early May til sept 25 ish..
> Let's keep in touch as I hope to be rehired for this coming season.
> I have Nikon equipment and a Manfrotto tripod that you are welcome to use.
> Colter Bay had numerous sub-adult Grizzlies and black bears in our immediate area. I have some 1 yr old bear spray too.



Keep me posted on your plans.  If you’ll be in the area last week of September would love to meet up to go to Yellowstone together.   I don’t think there’s any “free” time during the 5 days at GTNP.   

I thought of you last month when I was on the Cape for the first time in years.  It was beautiful in fall.


----------



## Designer

SquarePeg said:


> This trip is last week of September ..


Next year, 2020?  Oh, I thought you were going yet this winter.


----------



## SquarePeg

Designer said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> This trip is last week of September ..
> 
> 
> 
> Next year, 2020?  Oh, I thought you were going yet this winter.
Click to expand...


Yes.  I’m a planner.


----------



## Designer

SquarePeg said:


> Yes.  I’m a planner.


----------



## SquarePeg

Update as the actual plans are firming up!  Arriving the day before the workshop flying into JAC and will stay in Jackson.  Most likely will rent a car for a day as my flight arrives at 12:30pm and the tour doesn’t start until 6pm the next day so I’ll have some time to myself before hand.  I’ll probably just drive the area around Jackson that we won’t be seeing on the tour.  Suggestions that are not in GTNP or Yellowstone?  

The tour runs 5 days ending mid day on day 5 covering a lot of GTNP.  Current plan is to pick up a car rental on day 5 and head to West Yellowstone where I’ll be staying for days 5-8.  I could stay inside the park by Yellowstone Lake but it’s more expensive and more remote as far as dining options/supplies/people... thoughts on West Yellowstone vs Yellowstone Lake?

Now that I know how much time I have (2 full days plus 1 half day on the end), I need to plan out my Yellowstone sites.  I have a rough idea of what I want to see/do and will post that soon so I can get some critique/suggestions of my plan. 

Would love some info on Yellowstone at night as I hoping to do some astrophotography - looking for info on good foreground options, spots to shoot at night that are easily accessible from the road with safe parking, expectations on having a scenic pull out or a boardwalk by the springs being completely deserted, traffic at night (light trails), ease of driving in/out at night etc.  



NancyMoranG said:


> Ok, wait, I spent 2013-2017 summers 40 miles from you at Cape Cod. Now you are going to Grand Tetons, where I hope to be working this summer!!?
> Worked at Colter Bay Marina @ 6 miles from Grand Teton Lodge from early May til sept 25 ish..
> Let's keep in touch as I hope to be rehired for this coming season.
> I have Nikon equipment and a Manfrotto tripod that you are welcome to use.
> Colter Bay had numerous sub-adult Grizzlies and black bears in our immediate area. I have some 1 yr old bear spray too.



Nancy lmk if you’ll be in the area 9/30 - 10/3 - would be great to meet up and shoot together or just grab a coffee and meet in real life!

if any other TPF members will be in Yellowstone during the 9/30-10/3 timeframe let me know.


----------



## JoeW

I can't offer you any tips on astro photography.  I'll see if any of my astro photo friends have advice.

I don't have a recommendation of the Lake vs. West Yellowstone--it's a function of what you want to shoot and how far from the park you're staying.  The Lake is superb for sunrise shots.  Any body of water--that time of year you should see steam coming off of it in the early AM plus animals of all kinds will go there to drink/feed.  So keep that in mind as you plan your mornings.

If you're fortunate to have gotten some snow and ice by the time you're there (possible), be sure to head to any geyser area--you'll see rim ice (all sorts of weird shapes) because of the combination of heat from the geyser and snow/ice.  Entering from the West Yellowstone gate, you'll have good access to two iconic areas;  the Grand Prismatic view, and the Norris Geyser Basin.  But if you're coming from the South (from the Tetons, up 191) you may just find it easier to hit the Lake.  The wolves and Lamar Valley are probably not do-able for you.


----------



## SquarePeg

JoeW said:


> I can't offer you any tips on astro photography.  I'll see if any of my astro photo friends have advice.
> 
> I don't have a recommendation of the Lake vs. West Yellowstone--it's a function of what you want to shoot and how far from the park you're staying.  The Lake is superb for sunrise shots.  Any body of water--that time of year you should see steam coming off of it in the early AM plus animals of all kinds will go there to drink/feed.  So keep that in mind as you plan your mornings.
> 
> If you're fortunate to have gotten some snow and ice by the time you're there (possible), be sure to head to any geyser area--you'll see rim ice (all sorts of weird shapes) because of the combination of heat from the geyser and snow/ice.  Entering from the West Yellowstone gate, you'll have good access to two iconic areas;  the Grand Prismatic view, and the Norris Geyser Basin.  But if you're coming from the South (from the Tetons, up 191) you may just find it easier to hit the Lake.  The wolves and Lamar Valley are probably not do-able for you.



Thanks for all your insights and suggestions!  After reading some bad reviews about the hotel by the lake - end of season short staffed bad service etc. I decided to book in West Yellowstone for sure. I think it’s a good choice for me with lots of options for food and shopping.   

The way my plans have worked out, I’ll have 3 sunrises and 3 sunsets in Yellowstone.  So far I’m planning on seeing Artist Point, Mammoth Hot Spring, Grand Prismatic Spring, Yellowstone Lake and Old Faithful.  And of course lots of scenic lookouts  along the way.  I’ll make it a point to get to the Lake for at least one sunrise and maybe a sunset into night shoot.  Who needs sleep anyway?  I won't have a lot of time at each location but I’m ok with that.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Still waiting to hear back on job for Grand Teton this summer. Will keep you updated. 
Last year job ended 9/24 and had to leave the employee spot in 24 hrs. Maybe we could move RV to W. Yellowstone if weather is cooperating. We don't want to drive (basically 65' vehicle ) in any slippery roads ! :{


----------



## NancyMoranG

All the retail jobs in GTNP are obviously on hold, so I have no job right now. 
BUT....hubby had applied for a maintenance job with NPS and so far, he is still on. Arrival for work May 11 with an RV spot at Colter Bay Village!

We don't see how Colter Bay grocery store/retail/boat rentals etc can open on time in May but who knows? We are wondering if we will be a rare person in the complex for awhile, which would be really cool!


----------



## SquarePeg

NancyMoranG said:


> All the retail jobs in GTNP are obviously on hold, so I have no job right now.
> BUT....hubby had applied for a maintenance job with NPS and so far, he is still on. Arrival for work May 11 with an RV spot at Colter Bay Village!
> 
> We don't see how Colter Bay grocery store/retail/boat rentals etc can open on time in May but who knows? We are wondering if we will be a rare person in the complex for awhile, which would be really cool!



That would be kind of cool. I had read the other day that YNP and GTNP have closed to visitors.  Bring extra supplies in case everything is closed.


----------



## NancyMoranG

We are! The town of Jackson is @ 45 miles even so if they are open its still a haul for groceries.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Leaving Las Vegas tomorrow towards Grand Tetons. Hubby job still on, report May 15. 
Still don't know how much can open without employees!? Dorms are 2/3 to a room and shared hallway showers....


----------



## SquarePeg

NancyMoranG said:


> Leaving Las Vegas tomorrow towards Grand Tetons. Hubby job still on, report May 15.
> Still don't know how much can open without employees!? Dorms are 2/3 to a room and shared hallway showers....



oh boy!  Stay safe Nancy.  Crossing my fingers that they get this under co trail or find an effective treatment or vaccine.  Still planning on going but only if there have been significant improvements in the state of things.  Not sure I’d be willing to get on a plane anytime soon.,.


----------



## NancyMoranG

He will be maintence so we don't think he will have too much public face to face. We have masks and shields!!


----------



## Winona

We have stayed at the Grey Wolf Inn twice-2017 and 2019. West Yellowstone has plenty of places for groceries, gas, and restaurants. There is a bit of a drive to get into the park, but it runs along a river which may give you some misty morning shots. I don’t know about night photography. Most people say not to drive at night because of the wildlife on the roads. If you do just drive slow. You will like the places you have mentioned. One thing about Grand Prismatic-if you go too early it is so enshrouded in mist you will not see the colors. But in September you won’t need to worry about crowds. Definitely see it from below and above. They built a walkway so it can be seen from above. On the other hand, I love the early morning because the geysers are so misty. Just seeing the bison grazing with mist rising up around them is mystical. Have a great time!


----------



## Winona

There is a forum-    forums.yellowstone.net  that has a lot of photographers on it. It is not as full of information as it used to be since it crashed during my 2017 trip, but might be useful. I’m sure there are still people lurking and seem to be helpful.


----------



## SquarePeg

Well, sadly I have officially canceled my trip.  I was able to get a full credit to be used on a future trip.  Hopefully GTNP and YNP in 2021!


----------



## Winona

So sorry.....
Next year....


----------



## PJM

Think of it as more time to plan.  Yeah, not the same I guess.  I'm sorry to hear you had to cancel.


----------



## SquarePeg

Winona said:


> So sorry.....
> Next year....





PJM said:


> Think of it as more time to plan.  Yeah, not the same I guess.  I'm sorry to hear you had to cancel.




Thanks.  I was getting too stressed out about flying (with layovers would have had a mask on for 10+ straight hours each way) and also sharing the touring vehicle with up to 10 others each day was a no go for me.  

I’m hoping to spend a few days on the Cape in September instead then head up to Acadia for foliage in October.


----------



## terri

That's a bummer - but not unexpected, at least.   Full refunds make it easier to deal with, too.   

All the extra time with layovers, plus sharing a touring vehicle, would have given me pause as well.   "Change dates, not plans," is my motto.   I had terrific plans that were supposed to start next week that aren't happening.    Next year, hopefully.


----------



## JoeW

SquarePeg said:


> Well, sadly I have officially canceled my trip.  I was able to get a full credit to be used on a future trip.  Hopefully GTNP and YNP in 2021!


So sorry to hear this.
Actually, I hear Yellowstone and other Western parks are inundated.  People aren't flying in, they're renting RVs and driving in (and the parks are short-staffed).


----------



## SquarePeg

JoeW said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, sadly I have officially canceled my trip.  I was able to get a full credit to be used on a future trip.  Hopefully GTNP and YNP in 2021!
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear this.
> Actually, I hear Yellowstone and other Western parks are inundated.  People aren't flying in, they're renting RVs and driving in (and the parks are short-staffed).
Click to expand...


yes, I joined a couple of Yellowstone hiking Facebook groups and have been monitoring what’s going on and it seems like with almost all the in the park camping areas closed a lot of people are dispersed camping and it’s quite the **** show - literally.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Sorry you had to cancel, was looking forward to a possible meet-up!
I guess I am lucky to not see the s##t show 
At the popular trail heads,, there are bathrooms. But I guess if its a 4 hr hike....?

This is what I see everyday....happy families, no political comments, just beauty...


----------



## Rickbb

If you're going there, I highly, ( and I mean HIGHLY), recommend NOT going June, July or August. That is when 90% of people go. Just one big traffic jam, people from all over who have never been to an actual wild place and have no idea it's not Disney World. 

Any time after they open up in spring until last week in May and anytime after mid Sept. until the first good snow. Or after they get the roads groomed and open up for winter. Winter is actually the very best time to go IMHO.


----------



## photoflyer

Rickbb said:


> If you're going there, I highly, ( and I mean HIGHLY), recommend NOT going June, July or August. That is when 90% of people go. Just one big traffic jam, people from all over who have never been to an actual wild place and have no idea it's not Disney World.



True.  We drove up from Jackson, WY over Labor Day years ago ultimately passing through Yellowstone and well into Montana.  Then about Wednesday, we turned South and headed down through Idaho.  While there were scads of folks on the Northbound drive, the parks in the Sawtooth Mountains were desolate.

Having the place to yourself always beats better weather and in this case the weather was the same.  The difference: three days.


----------



## mjcmt

That's quite a lens collection. Have you narrowed it your final carry? For me it would be a wide telephoto, long telephoto and macro.


----------



## SquarePeg

I’m hoping to reschedule for next fall.  I would have traveled there today if I hadn’t canceled due to covid.


----------



## Rickbb

Looking at the weather would have been a good time to be there. Part rain, part light snow, part sun, lol.

They do close when the first big snow which used to be in the next couple of weeks, but with climate warming who knows now.

Yellowstone Weather


----------



## NancyMoranG

@SquarePeg ..who were you taking the class with? It turns out I have stood next to Joe Mangelson of photo fame this summer during bear jams...
We opted to stay with Jerrys maintenance job until closing, Oct 17. We had told them we may have to leave late Sept depending on weather and driving 40' Rv in any snow conditions.


----------



## SquarePeg

NancyMoranG said:


> @SquarePeg ..who were you taking the class with? It turns out I have stood next to Joe Mangelson of photo fame this summer during bear jams...
> We opted to stay with Jerrys maintenance job until closing, Oct 17. We had told them we may have to leave late Sept depending on weather and driving 40' Rv in any snow conditions.



I was scheduled to go with Backcountry Journies. They don't really offer workshops or classes.  It's more of a guided tour specifically for photographers.  A small group of 12 and everyone is there for the same thing so no one whining about getting up early for sunrise or missing sunset because you're at dinner like when you travel with family!!!


----------

